# Dinner Lady - Special Editions



## Timwis (2/4/19)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i take a look at 2 special edition e-liquids from Dinner Lady. The e-liquids were supplied for the purpose of this review by Ellie from Dinner Lady.

https://www.vapedinnerlady.com/





Introduction

When i started vaping i tended to stick to very cheap e-liquid, not just because of the obvious that it was cheap but i had tried various flavours from large manufacturers and had come to the conclusion that the word "Premium" was just an added word to justify a higher price tag. Then a mate said "you have got to try this" and let me try some of his latest purchase that he just wouldn't stop singing the praises of. I reluctantly tried it, i was only reluctant because i don't tend to like Lemon flavoured e-liquids but it blew me away and made me much more interested in exploring different e-liquid brands. The e-liquid was "Lemon Tart" by Dinner Lady and i love it to this day.
Since then the small manufacturer from Blackburn, Lancashire have grown into a Global success winning award after award and their e-liquids are vaped all over the world. They have managed to gain this success by simply doing what they set out to do from the start which is to create great authentic tasting flavours that tap into peoples "nostalgia" which is a word Dinner Lady talk about a lot because it sums up their brand perfectly. Despite this growth Dinner Lady have stuck to only releasing small quality ranges of e-liquid rather than flooding the market with flavour after flavour losing their special quality like so many of the large manufacturers. As far as i am concerned Dinner Lady are still a small manufacturer from Blackburn in as far as they have not sold out and chased the money, the money has chased them by simply releasing cracking flavours.

___________________________________________________________________



Special Editions





Dinner Lady have four ranges of e-liquids which consist of their original Dessert range, Summer Holidays range and Tuck Shop range all of which are 70VG/30PG and are available in 0mg, 3mg and 6mg. The fourth is a Tobacco range that are 50/50 and come in either 3mg, 6mg, 12mg or 18mg.



 



The Special Edition e-liquids that were sent for review are the Strawberry Macaroon which ties in with their original range and Sunset Mojito that ties in with their Summer Holidays range.
I received both flavours in coloured glass bottles with glass droppers and the ratio with nicotine shot added is 70VG/30PG.
I received the 3mg versions which consist of 50ml of e-liquid in a 60ml bottle and a nicotine shot to add to each making the final e-liquid 60ml, with a 3mg nicotine strength.

Strawberry Macaroon




Sunset Mojito




___________________________________________________________________




More About Dinner Lady

(Disclaimer: This section is pasted from their website and are not my words)

About Us:

Only One Company Can Serve Nostalgia in a Bottle!

“Dinner Lady changed my life."
“Dinner Lady always makes me smile.”
“I used to smoke 20 cigarettes a day. Then I found Dinner Lady.”

We get these kind of messages every single day from all over the world. Vape Dinner Lady is more than a vaping company – it’s a nostalgic experience.







Why we Exist

We believe everyone should smile
We believe nostalgia can be served in a bottle
We take you back to a time when things just didn’t matter
And it just so happens…we are a vape company


World-Wide Nostalgia Phenomenon

In just two years, Vape Dinner Lady has appeared on ‘BBC The One Show’, been featured in ‘The Huffington Post’, won numerous prestigious international awards and has products flying off the shelves in 80 countries. The love for the brand has been evident with people getting Dinner Lady tattoos, crying when they get a piece of our coveted merchandise or simply shouting about it on social media.

The reason Vape Dinner Lady is beloved is because we have managed to tap into something that transcends all boundaries, race, religion or background – nostalgia.

Get ready to be taken back…

___________________________________________________________________




Testing Equipment

I added one nic shot to each of the two flavours making them both 60ml with a 3mg nicotine strength, i steeped for 7 days and tested the flavours on 2 different set-ups.

The first set-up was the Wotofo Profile Unity RTA on the Augvape VX200. I used nexMESH and my build came out to 0.12ohm and i vaped at 70w.

The second set-up was the Oumier Wasp Nano RTA on the Lost Vape Mirage. The pre-wound coil didn't have detailed specs but was a 3.0ID fused clapton that came out at 0.20ohm and i vaped at 35w.

The same coil/mesh were used for each flavour but the cotton was replaced.

The cotton used was jellyfish.



 


Pictures of equipment used but not at the time of testing.

___________________________________________________________________




How I Found The Flavours?


Strawberry Macaroon






Smelling the open bottle i get very sweet Strawberry dominating with a Biscuit and Meringue background and a deeper smell i can't identify. Wow this is sweet, Creamy Biscuit sits in the background on the inhale with very sweet Strawberry dominating. The exhale see's more complexity as from nowhere i start to get Coconut complimenting the Biscuit while a Creamy Meringue flavour somewhat tries to dilute the still dominating sweet Strawberries. The aftertaste has this nailed it tastes just like i have ate a Macaroon with added Digestive Biscuit crumbs. This e-liquid is lush but i couldn't vape it all day as it's too rich but is a lovely tasty vape as a treat!

SCORE 9.5/10
------------------------------------------------------------


Sunset Mojito






Smelling the open bottle i get Lime up front with a tangy Lemon background with a bit of Mint coming and going. No Rum identified on what to me tastes like a refreshing Lemonade based take on Mojito with a tangy fizziness making this very refreshing despite no coolant being present. The inhale see'e Lime very evident cutting through the Lemon background and a subtle hint of fresh Garden Mint which really gives the flavour a touch of quality (the Mint is so authentic tasting). The exhale see's no change, it's Lime with a Lemonade background with a wonderful hint of Garden Mint. This must be the most refreshing e-liquid i have tried which doesn't have coolant and i have saved some for when we get our first hot day which is when it will come into it's own, it does have a tangy element to it which will not suit everyone.

SCORE: 9/10
___________________________________________________________________



Conclusion

Both flavours are out the top drawer, Strawberry Macaroon is a great treat when ever it takes your fancy and Sunset Mojito will be a great refreshing vape on a hot Summers day!





https://www.vapedinnerlady.com/

___________________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/4/19)

Very nice review


----------



## DysectorZA (29/11/19)

I just got myself a bottle of Dinner Lady Strawberry Macaroon and can't wait to try it. I love the GBOM Marilyn Macaroon Conspiracy and I wanted to try another macaroon vape as there are not many on the market that I have found. I think I found one more called Smooth Salted Caramel Macaroon, which I also got. So I'll have to compare them all, but I smelt the Dinner Lady Strawberry Macaroon and it smelt amazing.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/19)

Timwis said:


> Why we Exist
> 
> We believe everyone should smile
> We believe nostalgia can be served in a bottle
> ...



I know that I am grumpy but this type of marketing makes me want to revisit my student days and kneel before the porcelain for hours on end.

There was, and never will be, "a time when things just didn’t matter". Are they totally out of touch with reality? Life is crap and then you die. As Stephen Fry once said (not an exact quote) all animals live their life in fear and then die a horrible death. Not exactly my view on life but it's just bloody vape juice.

I feel really sorry for the poor soul who said that "Dinner Lady changed my life."

My apologies for the rant on your thread @Timwis . I really appreciate your hardware reviews.

I'm definitely making some clone Dinner Lady juice tomorrow.


----------



## Timwis (30/11/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I know that I am grumpy but this type of marketing makes me want to revisit my student days and kneel before the porcelain for hours on end.
> 
> There was, and never will be, "a time when things just didn’t matter". Are they totally out of touch with reality? Life is crap and then you die. As Stephen Fry once said (not an exact quote) all animals live their life in fear and then die a horrible death. Not exactly my view on life but it's just bloody vape juice.
> 
> ...


Why do you think i point out they are not my words, lol. It's always good to hear your happy thoughts! If my football team wins today the world will be great but if we lose i will be joining your grumpy world for at least 48hrs sometimes it's the way to be!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

